# X100F Bumps into Rusty



## Fujidave (Feb 17, 2019)

The original Victorian pillars from the West pier today.




Rusty by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 18, 2019)

Anything severely weathered is cool in my book, nicely done Dave.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 18, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Anything severely weathered is cool in my book, nicely done Dave.



Thanks Jeff, I do like seeing rust as it just looks so cool.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 18, 2019)

Love the texture and color against the sky.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 19, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Love the texture and color against the sky.



Thank you Cheryl, it is the only way to get a good shot.  I think there are about ten of these Victorian pillars now embedded in the ground and the background is messy with buildings.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 19, 2019)

I agree with Jeff G i love weathered stuff especially rust or paint peeling.Colors are rich and with nice sharp detail.I like it.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 19, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> I agree with Jeff G i love weathered stuff especially rust or paint peeling.Colors are rich and with nice sharp detail.I like it.



Thank you, know doubt it won`t be the last image I take.


----------

